# Black Hair Algae Eaters??



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ok, i've got black hair algae starting up on the spray bar, and a couple of my caves, I use to just put any rocks that started the algae on the deck and let the sun cook em off however can't really do that with the spray bar.

Is there any fish that would go in with south Americans that would take care of black algae? Or would some of my fish when they get older eat it?

90 Gallon - 1 Flagtail - Semaprochilodus taeniurus, 1 Uaru, 2 Gold Severums, 1 BNP, 1 Albino Long fin BNP, 5 Clown Loaches, 3 mixed tetras, 1 Bumble Bee Catfish, 2 L104's, 1 L168 and a L191.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

donjuan corn:
Not sure what type of algae you're referring to, but I assume it's Black Beard Algae (BBA).
I got rid of mine, completely & permanently, by dosing it, slowly & at close range, with full strength Flourish Excel, using a test kit pipette, or plastic syringe - should work ok on the spray bar (turned off temporarily). I have done this when I'm doing large W/C's, and can get closer to the affected areas more easily,with the dosing. The BBA should begin to die off within 24 hours, turning greyish white & you can simply brush it off to get picked up by your filtration. Apart from that, I've had Amano shrimp, Oto cats, & SAE's, all include some BBA in their diets.
Caution: Don't overdose the full-strength Excel on any given day,(follow the capfuls per gallons, directions), and keep your fish away from the direct dosing.
Hope this helps,
Paul


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

it's claimed on some aquabid sites that the "american flagfish" eats beard algae. It doesn't ever say if you have to let them get hungry to do it, though. You may ask the poster on aquabid a question that way; the one I saw was out of the Carolina's in the U.S. but I have seen them offered in Seattle stores.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

there is an article stickied on this site in regards to BBA, they are the best methods by far for removal. The SAE does eat it, but rather lazily, better to control it by other means than rely on a fish stock source to control it. Its a rather tough algae that seems to be even more ignored by fish the harder your KH is


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just spray it with Hydrogen peroxide when you do a water change and then fill the tank back up. Once the H2O2 hits water, it releases O2 and H2O so harmless. H2O2 is cheap too. Or just take the spray bar out once in a while and bleach it and then rinse and use dechlorinator on it.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried also sorts of fish and shrimps to deal with BBA in the past and none of them worked as BBA probably doesn't taste very good. Its either that or starvation.

Use other means.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

i'mma buy a large sae and see if anything changes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Large SAE's are the laziest fish you've ever seen. They eat nothing but fish food.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

What about otto's?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Otos won't touch it. Get small SAE's or Amano shrimp. Those are the only 2 in my experience which eat it.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Young SAE's or Amano's are the way to go.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Otos won't touch it. Get small SAE's or Amano shrimp. Those are the only 2 in my experience which eat it.


And strave them for a few days.


----------

